
Show HN: Remotecake – Get hired at fully remote companies - wafflecat
https://remotecake.com/
======
wafflecat
Hey everyone! I made remotecake after experiencing friction between office-
only and remote-only coworkers at my job. Now that we're all working remotely
due to COVID-19, I've found that I actually really like working in an
environment where everyone is remote since it no longer feels like the fully
remote folks aren't "really" part of the team, plus we've been far more
inclusive of everyone by having lots of remote team activities.

Has anyone else experienced this at their jobs where there's a mix of office-
only and remote-only people on their team? Also, I'd appreciate any feedback
on how I can make remotecake better!

